# WICHTIG! FEHLER! IM PATCHER



## Regnor (4. März 2008)

Servus, leider ist gestern bei dem letzten Patch ein gröberer Fehler im BLASCLoader aufgetreten. Dabei wurde dem Loader die wichtige Funktionalität genommen das er sich selber Patchen kann :/

Deshalb bitte ich alle Betatester die Datei BLASCLoader.exe zu löschen und neu zu laden. Die Datei erhaltet ihr unter http://www.buffed.de/setup_beta/BLASCLoader.exe

Alternativ könnt ihr auch die BLASCSetup.exe neu ausführen und die BLASCBeta neu installieren.


Grüße und sorry für den blöden Fehler
Matze


----------



## CmN (5. März 2008)

Ich hab Blasc deinstalliert und dann die "neue" Blasc-Version runtergeladen. Doch wenn ich die Installation starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit= Der alte "Installer" funktioniert perfekt.
edit2= ok, ich hab vergessen den launcher in den Ordner zu kopieren... sry für meine Fehlermeldung....


----------

